# 280ZX into 240 engine swap



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

hey has anyone ever attemted this before? my next door neighbor has a completely rebuilt 280zx engine/w turbo, i was wondering if i could swap it into a 91 240?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Dare I say it, I think the KA24 is a better engine. If you want more power, recam it, get a turbo kit.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

I think its been done. It would probably not be too extremely hard. People fit rb's in there and I don't think the L28 is any longer. It would be better to probably get an old z to put it in!! Any one from 70-83 should work just fine.


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

das280zx said:


> I think its been done. It would probably not be too extremely hard. People fit rb's in there and I don't think the L28 is any longer. It would be better to probably get an old z to put it in!! Any one from 70-83 should work just fine.


ya dude this engine is from a datsun 1983 280zx turbo, its vintage, you say it might fit? also if it does, would i be able to get upgrades ie blow off valves, ecus, intakes and what not for it? im just worried cause its kinda old and they werent particularily looking towards the future where that engine would be used in junction with fairly sophisticated computers and gauges and timers ect...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ExileinOblivion said:


> ya dude this engine is from a datsun 1983 280zx turbo, its vintage, you say it might fit? also if it does, would i be able to get upgrades ie blow off valves, ecus, intakes and what not for it? im just worried cause its kinda old and they werent particularily looking towards the future where that engine would be used in junction with fairly sophisticated computers and gauges and timers ect...


Parts are really hard to find for L28... But S13 forum is not the place to ask. Hit up the Datsun threads. I personally think that an L28 engine swap would rock, I'm a huge fan of any engine swap that isn't "run of the mill." An RD diesel engine swap would rock! Good luck!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Parts are really hard to find for L28... But S13 forum is not the place to ask. Hit up the Datsun threads. I personally think that an L28 engine swap would rock, I'm a huge fan of any engine swap that isn't "run of the mill." An RD diesel engine swap would rock! Good luck!



The RD Diesel?? Is that the 4Cyl Diesel that Nissan put in the older Trucks?
I think that would be an interesting Swap...
My friend has me convinced to Build a 240 Camino, I don't want to do it to my own car, but I am gonna start looking for and old Fastback Frame and Shell, I Don't want the engine, Cause I might Throw A Diesel in it, man that would Kick ass!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Man... If I where to put a L28 in a 240sx I'd probably want this one.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

4 valves per cylinder L28? Yikes! 
RD is a JDM turbodiesel version of the RB engines. I think this would be a VERY unique (one of a kind) swap. L28 could take any kind of a BOV, but you'd end up making your own flange.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

see how much the people want for the L28. Datsun z-car people will pay upwards of 600 bucks for a complete engine, maybe more. So maybe you could get it and re-sell it.


----------

